# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Seoul Releases Conference Agenda

## Brian_Krassenstein

MecklerMedia is returning to Seoul South Korea for the second year with their Inside 3D Printing Seoul Conference and Expo on June 24th and running until June 26th, 2015 at the Korea International Exhibition Center. The final line-up of keynote speakers and attending companies was released and will includes representatives from Stratasys Korea, Mcor Technologies, Rokit and Terry Wohlers. The event will be taking place concurrently with MecklerMedia’s new RoboUniverse Conference and Expo. You can find out more here: http://3dprint.com/70668/inside-3d-printing-seoul-2

Will you be attending this massive 3D printing conference in South Korea later this month?  Let us know!

----------

